

Ask HN: Surviving life while gaining traction in London? - olliejudge

Recently due to the British spending cuts I lost my job in digital security that I've had for the last couple of years. I've always had big ambitions for a startup, but I've yet to refine my idea down enough to get it fully functioning.
My main issue is I'm living in London still and that due to living so central the cost of living is quite high. I know the logical thing to do would be to move, but I've lived here for the last four years and I rather like it here.
So my question is how have you guys survived whilst building your organisations? The job market it flooded right now, I tried applying for some office jobs but they're overwhelmed with entries and in between things like working in a coffee shop have been unsuccessful for me due to the positions either being filled by students or me being knocked back for being overqualified. So where would be a good place for me to try and find some income opportunities and how do you guys survive?
======
necolas
What is your skill set?

